# Neuer PC ~400-500€



## SirMichael123 (15. Februar 2015)

*Neuer PC ~400-500€*

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauche ein neuen PC da mein alter schon über 5 Jahre alt ist und auch schon einige Macken hat.

Es muss kein High-End PC sein und ich habe mich mal was umgeschaut und nen Kumpel gefragt der sich so n wenig auskennt was man so braucht.
Meine Frage, ist der PC vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis angemessen und kann man dort vernünftig Spiele wie z.B. Diablo 3 spielen?
Dieser würde ~420€ kosten + ~20€ Versand

Rausgekommen ist folgendes:



PC - CSL Sprint 5769W8 (Quad)    Prozessor:
AMD A8-6600K APU, 4x 3900 MHz 

   Prozessorkühler:
Silent-Kühler für Sockel AM3+ / FM1 / FM2

Mainboard (FM2):
ASUS A55BM-K/C/SI, Sockel FM2+, AMD A55 Chipsatz

Arbeitsspeicher:
8192 MB DDR3-RAM, 1600 MHz

   1. Festplatte:
1000 GB SSHD, Seagate®, SATA

Grafik:
AMD Radeon HD 8570D, 2048 MB HyperMemory, VGA, DVI

   Gehäuse:
Modell CSL schwarz/silber

     Netzteil:
Fortron FSP Netzteil, 85% Effizienz

       Soundkarte:
onBoard HD Audio 7.1

   1. Laufwerk:
24x ASUS Multiformat DVD-Brenner

   CardReader/Floppy:
8,89 cm (3,5") 10/1 CardReader

      Betriebssystem:
Windows 8.1 64Bit + Installation

   Extras:
CSL Software-CD

Garantieerweiterung:
24 Monate Herstellergarantie  

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus 

VG Michael


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Der hat keine richtige Grafikkarte, sondern das ist nur die Grafik, die in der CPU mit dabei ist. Für Diablo3 auf mittleren Details reicht das aber noch für ca 40 FPS (Bilder pro Sekunde), siehe hier Test / Testbericht: AMD A10 6800K / AMD A8 6600K - Hardbloxx 

aber einige Spiele bräuchten dann schon mehr Power. D.h. wenn du sagst "Spiele wie Diablo 3", dann kann man das sehr schwer vorhersagen...   zB ein Spiel wie Bioshock Infinite, was an sich auch auf schwachen Grafikkarten ganz gut läuft, geht da bei FullHD nur in Low spielbar, und dann auch nur knapp über 30 FPS.  Company of Heroes 2 und Hitman Absolution wiederum sind mit weniger als 30, teils weniger als 20 FPS nicht mehr genießbar.

bei so wenig Budget machen 50-100€ mehr oder weniger schon extrem viel aus - der gleiche PC plus eine Grafikkarte für 100€ wäre zB wiederum "ganz okay" 


MUSS denn für Dein Geld auch Windows dabei sein? Du kannst ja mal hier schauen: Spiele-PCs ab 500 Euro - große Kaufberatung mit Beispiel-Konfigurationen  der PC für 500€ mit dem Intel zB, da kannst du als CPU auch erst mal "nur" einen Pentium wie den hier einbauen Intel Pentium G3250, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3250)    der wäre kaum schwächer als der AMD aus dem PC, den du postest, und dann wärst Du mit Windows zusammen ein wenig über 500€ - der PC wäre aber VIEL viel stärker als der für 420€


----------



## SirMichael123 (16. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Hmm das mit der fehlenden Grafikkarte war mir garnicht aufgefallen.

Also auf 100€ kommts mir jetzt auch nicht an, wenn der PC nachher 500-600€ kostet.

Sollte halt schon 8GB Arbeitsspeicher haben und Windows als Betriebssystem sollte auch schon drauf sein.
Sonst so ca wie der oben nur halt mit einer richtigen Grafikkarte.

Hättest du da vllt einen Vorschlag für ein fertiges Setup?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2015)

Also, nen guten kompletten PC wüsst ich da nicht, aber du kannst den PC auch zusammenbauen lassen - hardwareversand.de macht das für 30€. Am besten du klickst die Preisvergleich-Links an mit dem Preis von hardwareversand.de (nicht der "Abholshop" ), dann legst du die Produkte jeweils in den Warenkorb, dann den nächsten Link usw. - und ganz zum Schluss tust du noch den "Rechnerzusammenbau" in den Warenkorb.

CPU:  Intel Core i3-4160, 2x 3.60GHz, boxed (BX80646I34160)  110€
Mainboard:  ASRock H97M Anniversary (90-MXGW40-A0UAYZ) 74€ 
RAM: G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO)  64€
Gehäuse: Cooler Master Elite 430 USB 3.0 mit Sichtfenster (RC-430-KWN6)  37€
Netzteil Thermaltake Germany Series Hamburg 530W ATX 2.3 (W0392RE)  41€
Festplatte Western Digital WD Blue 1TB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX)  52€
DVD-Brenner LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)  13€
Windows Microsoft: Windows 8.1 64Bit, DSP/SB (deutsch) (PC) (WN7-00619)  92€ 

und zu guter Letzt die Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon R7 260X, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11222-17-20G) 110€

Das sind dann zusammen  inkl. dem Zusammenbau 625€. Wenn das zu viel wäre, könntest du als CPU erst mal nur einen Pentium G3250 nehmen für 55€ Intel Pentium G3250, 2x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646G3250)  aber mit dem core i3 hättest du halt schon ne bessere Grundlage. Was auch ginge und DERZEIT noch in Games in der Summe schneller wäre: den Pentium nehmen und als Grafikkarte vom gesparten Geld dafür eine AMD R9 270X, die bringt nämlich 50% mehr Leistung als die R7 260X und kostet 160€. Der Pentium ist zwar schwächer als der core i3, aber trotzdem wäre Pentium + R9 270X schneller als core i3 + R7 260X. Aber: beim core i3 könntest du später einfach eine bessere Grafikkarte einbauen und wärst wieder gut dabei.

Für ein Spiel wie Diablo 3 aber wäre es sogar mehr als gut genug, wenn Du den Pentium + nur die R7 260X nimmst, dann kommst du mit c.a. 550€ in der Summe aus.

Und wenn du es kannst, könntest du so oder so die 30€ sparen und den PC selber zusammenbauen


----------



## SirMichael123 (16. Februar 2015)

Das hört sich echt gut an, das am Ende hab ich aber nicht so ganz verstanden glaub ich 

Du sagst dass der Intel Pentium G3250 + die bessere Grafikkarte besser ist als der Intel Core i3-4160 + die R7 260x Grafikkarte?
Kannst du mir die bessere Grafikkarte auch mal linken, hab Angst dass ich da nachher irgendwas falsches auswähle 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Für ein Spiel wie Diablo 3 aber wäre es sogar mehr als gut genug, wenn  Du den Pentium + nur die R7 260X nimmst, dann kommst du mit c.a. 550€ in  der Summe aus.



Also Diablo 3 ist bei den Spielen die ich spiel das was meiner Meinung nach am Meisten brauchen wird. 
Sowas wie du anfangs sagtest mit z.B. Bioshock Infinite spiel ich nicht und habs auch nicht vor.

Wäre das andere dann eher "overkill" oder würdest du sagen ein besserer Prozessor und/oder eine bessere Grafikkarte kann "nicht schaden" bei sowas?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2015)

Zum Beispiel diese Grafikkarte Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Es ist halt dann so, dass der Pentium eben dann nicht so lange gut mithält wie der Core i3 - da müsstest du also früher die CPU wechseln, als wenn du den Core i3 nimmst. Dafür hättest du aber dann jetzt und für eine ganze Weile mehr Leistung, weil die R9 270X halt schon deutlich stärker als die R7 260x ist. 

Wenn du wiederum den Core i3 und "nur" die R7 260X nimmst, wäre es aktuell in der Summe nicht ganz so stark wie Pentium+R9 270X, aber dafür hast schon eine recht ordentliche CPU im PC und kannst sehr einfach eine stärkere Grafikkarte nachrüsten, wenn es mal nicht mehr ausreicht.  

Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn du den core i3 + R9 270X nimmst    hast du denn vlt. alte Bauteile eines PCs, die du noch verwenden kannst? Da könnte man vlt die entscheidenden 50€ sparen


----------



## SirMichael123 (16. Februar 2015)

Vielen vielen Dank, du hast mich echt viel weitergeholfen.

Werde das dann mit Core i3 und R9 270x nehmen. Man muss für nen guten PC auch mal was investieren wenn der dann dadurch lange gut ist


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2015)

Jo, wenn es geht, dann ist das nicht verkehrt. Kannst ja dann berichten,  wie es läuft - aber zb Diablo 3 müsste rennen wie Hund


----------

